# APR Ko4 VW CC Head-to-Head with Lotus Exige and Track Prep Nissan 350Z



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not saying I'm faster, just having fun :beer: 

**lap times is on the description section**


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

Seems like you get a good run on them at the end of the longer straight. And seems that your making up a ton of ground under braking. Ha.. your cars so quiet! Thats cool stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks! I'm just happy to get good results using OEM calipers with hawk dtc-60 and no major issues. 
And I'm using 3inch dp with OEM mid pipe with stock cat and 26 inches bullet resonator. But honestly I should have gotten 18 inches instead.


----------



## creechrr (Dec 29, 2006)

Ha...point by from the 'vette...nice. 

Seems like the CC held up pretty well considering its size and weight. How many runs did you make?


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

did 3 20mins runs. I got really exhausted and didn't do the last hit. 

btw, that track prep first gen 350Z is silly fast.. compare this slightly modded first gen 350Z vs APR stage 1. (now I'm on Ko4)


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

added some pics!


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

nice. you trailer parked that Nissan...like the Eminem song" 2 trailer park girls 'round the outside ,'round the outside" :laugh::laugh: 
i know im weird:screwy:
What track is that? 
I plan on doing a HPDE at Mid Ohio this year now my VR is done. Track days rock!
I cant do autocrosses anymore. A track day just spoiled me. To much standing around at an autocross. + not enough speed.
Heres a couple non action shots at Nelson ledges in Ohio (my dailey 8v)








_Notice the 30 day tag_








These had 1500 miles on them and *1 track day*:what:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

The track name California Speedway  great track!


----------

